# moving away from polymer Taurus'



## jason-hart (Mar 24, 2010)

So yesterday, I took 7 guns out to a co-workers place for some fun in the sun. I was a little crunched for time so i didnt get to shoot as much as i'd like but enough to get a real opinion of the 4 handguns i took. I have a Taurus Mill Pro .45 and 9mm, plus a Springfield Armory XD-40 and a Desert Eagle .50cal. After 50 rounds through the .45 and 50 rounds through the 9mm------I am definately not recommending them for CCW's or home protection to anyone. There are several reasons that I will switch to my XD-40 for CCW.

1. Trigger way to sloppy for my taste in comparison to the Springfield
2. Felt good in the store but wrong in action i.e. I think my hands are just too big for the compact, even 
though the XD is compact, the extended capacity mag on the .40 compensates. 
3. i am a pretty good shot, but I just couldn't group with .45 (9mm was better but not as good as the .40)
4. Overall quality just not as good as the Springfield.

So with that being said, its .40 for my right now until i find something else. Probably gonna look at Sig or HK in near future. BTW i love shooting the desert eagle....but it just costs way too much for anything other than wow factor or wild boar hunting


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I avoid Taurus' all together.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Try a .45 ACP in a Springfield, and you will likely change your mind about .45's, in general. Don't judge the chambering by the platform you use for firing it. Taurus is a low end handgun that apparently serves some folks fairly well, but it is not in the same league with Springfield...with the possible exception of their 1911 clone - it is supposed to be pretty good.

I have an XD45 and a Springfield Loaded Champion (4" barrel) and they are both excellent.


----------



## jason-hart (Mar 24, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Try a .45 ACP in a Springfield, and you will likely change your mind about .45's, in general. Don't judge the chambering by the platform you use for firing it. Taurus is a low end handgun that apparently serves some folks fairly well, but it is not in the same league with Springfield...with the possible exception of their 1911 clone - it is supposed to be pretty good.
> 
> I have an XD45 and a Springfield Loaded Champion (4" barrel) and they are both excellent.


oh no, not moving away from the 45 platorm...just the taurus. I love .45's but I just don't trust the taurus with my life so moved to the .40 Springfield for now.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Taurus is a minor league company when it comes to guns. Bersa is much better than Taurus, and no one know about Bersa, but everyone know about Taurus. Ironic.
Unfortunately Bersa still does not have any Poly pistols. They are supposed to release a compact Poly single stack 9mm this year, but believe it when you see it. They take their time in getting things out, but when they do, they are solid, quality products.
I will hold off on Bersa Poly until they get a double stack 9mm.

If you are looking for quality Polymer hand guns, I recommend XD,XDm,Glock,Walther P99.
In no particular order, I own all of them and all are excellent pistols. You cant go wrong with any.


----------



## jason-hart (Mar 24, 2010)

Freedom1911 said:


> Taurus is a minor league company when it comes to guns. Bersa is much better than Taurus, and no one know about Bersa, but everyone know about Taurus. Ironic.
> Unfortunately Bersa still does not have any Poly pistols. They are supposed to release a compact Poly single stack 9mm this year, but believe it when you see it. They take their time in getting things out, but when they do, they are solid, quality products.
> I will hold off on Bersa Poly until they get a double stack 9mm.
> 
> ...


recently shot a Bersa .380..very nice little gun. I also own a Springfield XD.40 and its currently serving as my carry weapon. I'm not so much worried about budget, so I dont mind spending more for a quality gun. A friend of mine let me use his Sig .22, and wow, what a fun little gun to shoot. i cant wait to try some of their higher stopping power caliber pistols.


----------

